# Work visa travel insurance



## sian sussex (Jul 31, 2013)

My husband is moving out to Christchurch on a 12 month work visa. Does anyone know what travel insurance he should take out.

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sian sussex said:


> My husband is moving out to Christchurch on a 12 month work visa. Does anyone know what travel insurance he should take out.
> 
> Thanks


How about this :-

http://www.endsleigh.co.uk/Travel/Pages/work-abroad-insurance.aspx


----------

